# Trivia 5/3



## luckytrim (May 3, 2019)

trivia 5/3
DID YOU KNOW...
North West Tasmania has the cleanest air in the world. This is  because the
air is cleaned while it travels for thousands of kilometers  over the ocean
before arriving at the Tasmanian coast.

1. This writer was born Eric Arthur Blair, but we know him  better as .....
whom ?
(Hint ; "Coming Up for Air', Down and Out in Paris and London'  et.al. )
2. In 1970, the US banned all types of cigarette advertising  on television.
Who signed this ban?
3. Name the three smallest of the Fifty ...
4. What kind of drink do you get when you combine gin, cream,  grenadine, and 
an egg white?
5. She played Melanie Hamilton Wilkes in "Gone with the Wind"  (1939) and her 
sister played Lina McLaidlaw in the Alfred Hitchcock thriller  "Suspicion" 
(1941). Who are these sisters?
6. Which of the Fifty has the longest border with Canada  ?
7. Who was the first non-American winner of the US Masters  tournament?
  a. -Seve Ballestros
  b. - Bernhard Langer
  c. - Arnold Palmer
  d. - Gary Player
8. What kind of sporting event takes place on a  Velodrome?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When plastic was invented in 1907, it was called  'Bakelite'.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. George Orwell
2. Richard Nixon
3. Rhode Island, Delaware, Connecticut 
4. a Pink Lady
5.  Olivia de Havilland and Joan Fontaine
6. Alaska
7. - d
8.  Bicycle racing

TRUTH !!
The first truly synthetic plastic was invented by Leo  Baekeland, a Belgian.
In 1907, Baekeland developed the first all-artificial plastic,  which he
called Bakelite.


----------

